# March 2011 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Another month already....

Let's see how this goes for each of you.

Angie


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Working my first OT shift of the month for double bonus pay. It is a great time to be an experienced nurse!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Catering several Weddings this month, after taking Feb. off from cooking. Spent most of today gathering the essentials and having meetings.
Market garden is still my priority and staying very busy with planting, contacts, etc.
Picked up 100lbs Flour, 100 lbs sugar for us again today. Also, purchased 40lbs bacon at a great price....in freezer, will vac pac later.
Had 2 Coyote's raid last night... I lost 2 Geese, before I could get to them.....they won't be back. I was so mad, I couldn't sleep!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Aw, TDD, that totally bites.  At least you got the culprits!

Fetch, I agree, OT on RN pay is a very good thing. 

I spent today working on seeds. The seed train box arrived at my house yesterday and I spent all day today packaging up the seeds I am keeping from the box and all those I'm adding into it. It was/is a BIG job - there are a LOT of seeds! I'm still not done, but I needed a break. Thought I'd check in here and see what y'all have been up to. 

eta: After taking a break, I got busy and researched a few of the things on my to-do list for the month...found a couple places in Vancouver with $10 plastic 55 gallon barrels - need to call them in the morning and see what they have and how many I can fit in the bed of my p/u. I'll need to rig up some side racks to make it worth the trip. There are no listings for anything closer. Also found a tractor and a front door I'd like to have and a free 20' pool. If it's still there tomorrow, I'll have to see if I can get it and a bunch of barrels in the same load. I ordered the cheese wax, cultures, rennet, etc so I can start making cheese, and so I can coat store-bought cheese in wax and store them shelf-stable. I also ordered fish antibiotics, 7% iodine spray, a clipper blade for the alpaca to fit my clippers, 5 boxes of milk filters, 3 vet thermometers (the kind you can tie a string to so you don't have to go in after them), coppasure for the goats, and a few other things. Is it a good thing or a bad thing when you can punch in the numbers to the credit card, including the 3 digit number on the back, from memory?


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ridleys was having a case lot sale. I'll have to take a pic of my little pantry later. It went from having a can or two extra, and a few boxes of pasta, to stuff stacked every where.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Filed our federal taxes. They only get to keep 5% of our $ this year. That's better then the 45% we had to give in the EU!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Just bought 450# of goods from the church cannery. Went to town yesterday and they are having their case lot sale early, starting today! Heading to town again today to get what I need before it is gone. Will have our tax return in a few days then filling all of the propane tanks and getting some odds and ends that we thought we should have.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I converted a junk closet to a pantry and got all my goodies out of the bedroom.Can store a large amount of supplies and if need be can double the capacity by doubling the width of the shelves.I'm proud of me..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Made commercial Gourmet Granola today.... Came home with lots of cardboard, a 5 gal Honey bucket.....Yep, I scraped the bonus Honey out!! YUM!!... I am always thrilled to get my hands on those, and numerous paper grain sacks for the garden!
Will gather veggie/fruit prep scraps, coffee, tea and egg shells from Catering job for compost heaps! The crazy trash lady stikes again!!
Came home to the sound of a tractor purring out back.....Ahhhhh! Yes!! Farm music!!!
Worked with seedlings for Market garden....Lookin good!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yesterday was a trip to town day, and everyone was out since it was the 1st of the month....

At Walgreens there was a 75% off Valentines sale rack with some pitiful stuff piled on top. I stopped and rooted around , and found at the bottom a full box of Hershey's chocolate 1.2 ounce chocolate cupid candies that priced out at .12 cents each. So I have put those away triple wrapped inside a metal popcorn tin. The resale shops were all full of people, so I skipped going into any of them.. Not many loss leaders that I needed this week at the supermarkets either.

Last night we had another storm come running onshore, with high wids and sideways rains. It knocked off the top of a redwood tree at my neighbors, which fell onto a pop-up camping tent trailer/ that will never go camping ever again!! The only damages here were one of my multi-band dipole wire antennas fell out of the trees. So after helping my neighbor with the chainsaw cutting up a redwood, I came home to deal with that. 

Gathering my recurve bow, and open faced fishing spinning reel and rod, an arrow with a weight attached at one end and fishing line at the notched end, and a spool of nylon seine twine for a set of replacement halyard lines - I proceded to shoot a line up into a tree with the winds and rain. It took several tries, but my multi-band coaxial fed dipole is back up. It may not be as high at the apex as before, yet it is up off of the ground and the coax feedline is now out of my driveway. 

I am preparing for another fun filled 600+ miles round trip down to San Francisco to the VA Hospital, to do a 15 minute doctor's appointment. So I had to go into my travel bag and remove anything that can be consided a weapon and extra ammunition while on a Federal Installation. Yet I do have everything I need to be comfortable, if I happen to get stuck hundreds of miles from home.

The neighbors and myself also started some vegetable seeds today, and will get more into that project next week as time permits.. This year I am definately gonna have some sunflowers in the garden..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Finished going through the rest of the seed train box and added more back in. Just tomato seeds left to add, and the herb seeds I'm waiting on. Went out between cloudbursts today and planted my asparagus crowns. I hope they do okay - there was some mold on some of the roots. Also planted my Black Republican cherry - it's a stick with 2 tiny, puny branches on it...for as much as I spent on it, I sure hope it grows. Looking at the other cherry trees I bought at Costco this year, it looks a little sad. Oh, well, when there's only one place carrying it, you do what you must. Planted out one of the 2 contorted filberts in my flower bed, but don't have the bed prepared where I want to plant the other one. Even after a year in the pot, the roots looked good, not rootbound at all, and there are buds swelling all over both of them.

Cooked up the rest of the frozen squash - I'd just cleaned out the seeds and thrown them in the freezer at the time - didn't have time to deal with them then. Combined with the Kuri squash I baked yesterday, I have the fixings for a nice pumpkin custard, and I'm going to try dehydrating the rest of the pulp. Also got a side of goat ribs out and thawed them - that'll be dinner tomorrow, as I got busy tonight and ended up making scrambled eggs with bacon bits and hot buttered toast for dinner instead. I'm trying to clean out more of the freezers and cut down on the number of them I am running.

Got the PUD bill, and we are using 2/3 of the electricity we used last year - and we had the wood stove then, too. I think we might have used the heat lamp in the pumphouse more last year. Still, whatever the reason, it's nice to see the use going down.

RadioFish, we had howling winds late last night and this morning, too. Really thought I was going to lose a few more of my "leaners", but all the trees were still standing when it blew itself out.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought 2 bred dairy goats! Yikes! Built a pen for them and need to get the pasture ready for them. Been working on a new fancy chicken coop and almost done. I purchased some plans form the internet and the dimensions were wrong throughout the plans. A little frustrating remeasuring and rethinking the whole project. Bought another 15 hard winter red superpails from craigslist. Bought from the guy before and happy with the product. Most important of all, met a couple of locals who turn out to be serious preppers!!

SC


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Headed over to Lehman's Flood Sale. I found DH and DS leather belts for 1/2 off. Also picked up some wax....not sure what I'll use it for, but for 50% off it was a deal. They had lots of kitchen wares they just need washed up and are perfectly fine, wax, candles, nails, cast iron tea kettles, anything and everything. They will be adding new items for weeks to come. Picked up some more Tattler lids since I was there. 

Ran over to East Union Bulk foods and found a sleeve of canning lids!! We have bulk food stores in our area, but none carry the sleeves of lids....I was a happy camper. 

I also stop at MCC Connecton (the Mennonite thrift shop) and found an Excalibur Dehydrator that looks like it have never been used, 9 tray. I have one and love it and knew one of my friends has been wanting one, but not up to dropping $200 plus shipping on one. I called her and she is now the proud owner....it was only $95, delivered!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just bought about 200 canning lids (small and large mouth) and several cases of jars, 10 collapsible water containers, and gamma lids for my 5 gallon buckets.
I have been stocking up on canned soup, fruits, and vegetables.
I started 8 flats of seeds.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Worked out in market garden most of day... Our local extention agent said don't even think about putting out pepper/ tom/ cukes/ etc. for another 3 weeks!! May roll the dice next week... the first started seedlings are ready and waiting. We will see. Ordered jars for commercial jelly/jam/condiment sales.
DH planted 2 fruit trees he found yesterday. Still struggling trying to find any decent stock, in that area.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's back to paying work for me tonight after over 3 months off...I hope I still remember how to do my job, lol. I just called to make sure my release made it to staffing, and it had, so it's off to work I go. 

Finished planting tomato seeds yesterday, I think. You never know, though. I have 31 kinds of tomatoes planted, but as many or more that I won't be growing this year. Have I mentioned that I LOVE tomatoes?  

Got word that some of my seed orders, cheese making supplies and vet supplies have all shipped. I'll be looking forward to getting the mail over the next week or so.

Other than that, not much going on here on the prep front. Just keeping the fire going and trying not to be blown away - March winds have really been gusting, and I think April showers are early!


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Getting off to a good start, I think. I went to Walgreens yesterday and found some good clearance bargains. Several women's health items for 75% off.

They also are clearing out some of the baking items. I got several pounds of brown sugar for .24 a pound, and some canned pumpkin for .44. 

I've been going through my seeds and getting ready for starting them inside. 

I also took a sewing class last weekend. I'm hoping to make some more cloth totebags (our first proect) before I forget the pattern.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I had a sourdough success, yesterday! I have not yet liked the breads I've made from sourdough. But the English Muffins I made yesterday are yummy! I'm trying to experiment now while I still have 3# of yeast in the freezer. I'd hate to be learning what works when I have to actually eat the results!

Today we are heading off to an auction.......in what should be about 2" of rain! Hope the deals are great due to the weather.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I like using free samples for use in our preps. Here is a link for a three day sample of nido powdered milk. Scroll to the bottom of the page and you'll see where to click to request a sample.
Just requested mine this morning.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jen, did ya get anything good at the auction?

After I got to work Friday night, I discovered that I couldn't get into the computers to chart or administer meds, so I ended up being a general dogsbody for the night. Did dressing changes, ran errands, made MD calls for orders, etc. Made for a nice night, and a great way to ease back into work. Was called off last night, but was on call, so I'll at least get call time and vacation time added. They had to do some emergency calling to the head of IT to get me back in the computer system yesterday (weekend). Really made me stop and think (even more) about how I would do my job without power. EVERYTHING runs on power at the hospital, from the beds to the med dispenser. What happens if the generators run out of fuel?

Found out that they will be posting the other designated charge position for nights on our floor most likely the end of the month, so I haven't totally lost my opportunity to get the job I want after all. :happy: They still haven't interviewed for night charge on the other floor either. No matter what, I am talking to my boss tomorrow about increasing my point status to full time. I really want to get my mortgage paid off, and if I work more hours for a few years, I'll be able to do that.

Got my seeds from Le Jardin Du Gourmet/Artistic Gardens, and can't wait to get some of them started. The 50 herb sampler had mostly culinary, but a few medicinal herbs in it.

eta: Thanks for the link to the Nido sample. I wasn't able to print off the coupon, because I did a few weeks ago, but last time they were out of samples so I was able to get a sample this time. 

Have the seed train box all ready to ship out in the morning, but fear I might have to repack it at the PO into a flat rate shipping box - it is pretty heavy.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I survived another 2 day 600 miles R/T kamikaze trip to the VA Hospital (Ft. Miley) in San Francisco, for a 15 minute appointment with the head of the Neurology Department to get a new medication prescription (and a quick follow up exam). The trip went so well with no problems, that it left me amazed, and wondering why all of my trips there can't go so well. Even the industrial strenght - delicious, nutritous, VA hospital food was edible, in fact it was tasty and good. So I did not have to get into my MRE meal or stash of munchies that I take with me every trip.. I did have to repack my travel bag with knives, ammunition, and such items - once I got home and away from being on the grounds of a Federal Installation.

I am in town at my sweetie's place for a couple of days, while she takes her dad down to the VA at Ft. Miley. I am watching a herd of lap dogs (daschund, toy poodle, and a long haired chihuaha) that bark at their own shadows, let alone a real threat. Plus the house here is on a busy corner, so I am not used to all of the road noises. I do have access to high speed internet, so I am downloading military manuals in .pdf format onto a USB memory stick, for my library..

Also I got the Sunday paper, and actually have several coupons to use on the sales this week. Rite-Aid is not far away from here, so I may have to go and see what they have on sale this week..


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got 3 more cases of canned veggies for 2 cans for $1 and 15lbs of self-rising flour for 1.99/5lb bag.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Spent a couple hours today splitting and stacking wood, bringing in a good supply and starting a stack on a pallet out front where I can make sure it stays covered when it rains.

Ran to the post office and mailed the seed train package...wouldn't fit in a medium flat rate box and was 12.20 to mail with delivery confirmation. I got a lot more than $12 worth of seeds from it, but I think it might need to be pruned a little more heavily by the next few people. TDD, you're 3rd in line from here to get it - enjoy your goodies. 

Was going to work on the garden - building raised bed frames, but got rained out. So, I'm just going to relax and take it easy for a bit. Didn't sleep well last night, so I'd love a nap, but I'm afraid if I do, I won't sleep again tonight. Need to go to town tomorrow for a staff meeting and an inservice on spinal surgery, so I should take a look at the ads and see if there is anything I need.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Jen, did ya get anything good at the auction?


That was a MAJOR auction! It was cold, wet, miserable and packed. Lots of people, tons of stuff (guy collected and worked on steam engine, lawn mowers, etc). We didn't stay too long but we did come home with a chain saw. We didn't have one and even though I have a unreasonable fear of them I knew we needed to get one. DH asked me how high to go, he got it for that exact price and then I picked the one I wanted (it was a choice) - yes even though I have a fear of them (and will likely never use the thing, just maintain it), it falls under my "hat" of things to decided on. Dropped it off at the small engine repair guy this afternoon so it gets a complete once over before we attempt to use it. He'll sharpen the chain and make us a spare, also.

Today I was a survivalist.....I just survived the day (kids almost didn't - but they are in bed early so that I can chill and not be on the warpath when they get up in the morning) and got some stuff checked off the list - but nothing that would count as prepping.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats on the chainsaw - what kind is it? I learned to use one - I know you can do it, too! (And some days with kids are just like that, arrgh, aren't they?  )


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Found a surprise package on my front porch - didn't hear the FedEx truck come in. My Jeffers order arrived, with 2 100ct bottles each of Keflex and Amoxicillin (fish antibiotics), the Coppasure for the goats, and the vet thermometer. The rest is on back order. Always nice to have extra antibiotics on hand.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still working on the taxes, didn't post the farm receipts month by month last year, so catching up now, NOT FUN! Started more seeds, since I am a market gardener timing is everything, I want seedlings to sell at the first market (1st Sat of May) as well as seedlings to plant when I need them, hard sometimes to gauge how much you need.
That is about all I have done lately. Started making a prep list of what is needed when the tax refund is received, hope to get them done soon!


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Vaccuum sealed 40lbs of flour, 1lb yeast (and put freezer) and 300 packets Herb Ox no sodium or MSG beef bullion.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

picked up $80 of seeds,yukon gold potatoes, and 6 ameracauna(?) chicks today to go w the 10 banties we got last week and are brooding. this oughta put us up around 50 chickens. the grandkids love gathering eggs and especially the colored ones. 

i have asparagus, grapes and blueberries plants coming this next week. two peach trees in the minivan ready to plant tomorrow. i bought other varieties of potatoes last week and they are cut and ready for planting when it dries back up. i planted almost 3 bundles of onions last week before it started raining on me. i have lots more to get in the ground.

btw, at stillwater milling co in stillwater where i bought the seeds, they were all out of corn seeds except for some odd hybrid type i'd never heard of. and they usually have quite a few varieties of everything. i even got a 1/2 lb bag of popcorn seed. is there a shortage of corn seed or is just everyone buying it up? they have decent prices on most things-1 oz bags of seed for 99cents and 1/2 lb bags of green beans for $2.00. i think the price on the shelves where the corn should have been was $6.50 per 1/2 lb. i looked in henry fields catalog at corn seed prices and i think my jaw hit the floor!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I talked to my boss today before I left work and am upping my point status to full time. It looks like the other designated charge position will be posted the end of the month if that nurse is unable to return to her job on full duty. Fingers crossed.

Stopped at Lowe's yesterday after seeing it posted somewhere on HT that the seeds were 50% off - that must be in the South where planting season is way ahead of us. No sales yet here. Checked Dollar Tree, too, they don't even have seeds in yet.

Came home to a lovely surprise this morning. Abby had just midwived one of our youngest does, and we have the first kids of the season on the ground as of 0930. Doe and buck. So far, Mom's not showing a lot of interest in them - probably in shock! She did try to clean them a little, but they were getting chilled, so I had Abby bring in the kids to rub them down and warm them up.. They are in a big rubber tote next to the woodstove now, and if needed, we'll milk out some colostrum for them. The buckling, especially, is a little weak. 1 down, 7 to go. In a week or so, I'll have MILK again. :happy:


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Picked up aim-a-flame lighters on sale. I am a big fraidie-cat when it comes to starting fires, so I prefer to use those looong lighters


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

bought 80lbs of flour today for under $16, some protien drinks for the truck at 50% off....

and rounded out my canned good supplies for a three month supply...maybe more. Have two weeks of water, and need to get more, but at least I have that.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

three days ago I asked my dh how we were doing on ammo. He said great. I said are you sure? Fortyfive minutes later we ordered some ammo from dirt cheap and we got it today. I feel a lot better. And thanks for who ever it was on this forum that recommended that web site to me.

I especially liked that we could read the customer reviews. It helped us a lot in getting what we needed.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Fixed my FoodSaver today! I then processes 17# of cheese, 12# of provolone and 5# co-jack. I spent the morning slicing, chunking and shredding. We now have a nice selection of cheese in the freezer.

Bulk order came in (that 's where some of the cheese came from) I put up 50# of brown rice and corn meal. Now that the FoodSaver is working again I want to take the corn meal and put it in 1 gallon size mylar bags and re-pack. It will take us too long to go through 25# in each bucket, so smaller quantities packages would be better. Still need to put up 50# of wheat flour. We originally got the wrong bag, so we needed to switch them out. Now that I have OUR bag, I need to get it in buckets.

This week one postal outfit or another dropped off 2 large ALICE packs and 1 medium with frames (Thanks CF for the e-bay link a few weeks back....we love what we got!) and an extra frame (to go with the large pack we already had). Now we need to covert out 72 hour tub into those backpack for more portability. We got a large pack of replacement buckles for those ALICE packs. Still waiting on our para cord order, it was on back order. Finally received the first of 3 cases of items from Amazon, this one was of breakfast bars for DH. I got 10 boxes for 1/2 the price it would have been from the local store. Tuna and 2 gallon plastic bags will show up Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Came to the barn to find another set of kids on the ground - both bucks this time. Looks like we'll be putting some prime meat in the freezer (or canning it) in a few months. This doe is a pretty good milker, too, and has better sized teats for hand milking. 2 down, 6 to go.

eta: never mind - not going after all.  Just too many things telling me NOT to go. So, I went out to the garden and took out my frustrations on knocking together another raised bed frame, filling it, pulling weeds out and leveling it. Another 4'x6' bed ready to plant. I'm terribly out of shape, though. After one bed, I was ready to come in and rest.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - last year it was my job to wheel barrow the dirt into the neighbor's fenced garden raised beds, and I feel for you...

Today I was filling flats of 6 packs with soil, seeds, and sprouted seeds, getting the heat mats and lights ready, and for the 1st time this spriing got to play in the dirt!!

I am recouping from my marathon of radio time from the Japan Earthquake and the West Coast Tsunami.. I did from 10:30 pm Thursday 3-9 to around 3 pm Friday afernoon 3-10 listening and transmitting on ham radio.. Luckily the Humbolt Bay/ Eureka area dodged the bullet from any major Tsunami damages..

I spent Satuday being lazy, doing a computer electronic rough draft of my radio traffic log to turn into the State of California/ Humboldt County Office of Emergency Service supervisors.. That way there is a paper record of what works and what doesn't for the yearly review of emergency plans.

Today was windy, heavy rains, and I thought that the power was going to go away. I put back my extra MRE,meals that were grabbed in case I was activated to go man a radio position at the Arcata police station at the bottom of the hill, or some other locations.. You wont see me on CNN - complaining of only having a 'cup of noodles' and no water 12 hours following a natural disaster.. I will be warm, well fed, and hydrated, during times of disaster - while serving the public in conjunction with the civil authorities.

I should post the pile of stuff I had ready - huge backpack, daypack, my VA travel bag, laptop backpack, and a large container of extra food/ water to go into the back of my small 4X4.. All are in red/ bright colors ,so they can be found in the dark if need be!! 

Oh and weapons, several weapons just in case the sheeple in a Disaster Area do get ugly, when manna doesn't fall from heaven/ or from a Red Cross canteen truck/ or doesn't come falling from a FEMA helicopter!!!!

Tomorrow I start a week and a half of house and animal sitting for two seperate households.. Luckily one job is at the neighbors where the animals really do like me, for most of that time..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sadly, the only preps I have amassed in the last couple of weeks, are the 84 cans of Tuna and 12 bags of coffee I ordered from Amazon.
Ya'll know that is not my style!! 
Have Dr. appt this week, in a different city, Tues....I am going to try to swing by the Restaurant Supply store and pick up more beans, rice, flour, sugar and water.
DH ordered 2- 3000 gal water storage tanks, should be in this week... hopefully, we can get them set in early next week.
Need to go to feed store......ouch! 
Still tending seedlings for Market Garden and trying to set some things out. We have had hard winds and dry conditions... so, not exactly ideal conditions for the tender ones.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Got more candles from the dollar store that are made into very small mason type jars, no reason to settle for preps that aren't pretty, ha ha!
DD16 (next month) has her eye on a truck for her birthday. Cause trucks are cool, yeah, that's it. They're cool.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ran to Ace today..cashed in my rewards cards....Matches, Fels Naptha Soap,Borax, lamp oil and, as always, canning jars!
Picked up a bunch of rat and mouse traps: old fashioned and sticky type; Some fly tapes... They will also trap male pantry moths...I don't need to use any of them.... right now .....decided to add them into storage bins for a prep item... they could turn out to be a problem....sometime later.
Bell at the gate just rang... got the last 24 cans of Tuna from Amazon!
Placed an order for large Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers.
Been out most afternoon, covering crops with frost blankets... again. Will be 84F later this week... sheeech! Gonna play with the Solar Oven Sunday!!
DH spent his Chase rewards points on ammo at Cabela's. Can you say "Kid in a candy store"? He had LOTS of points!! I swear,I saw his eyes glaze over.... he was in a "zone".
Ordered a load of straw and feed to be delivered along with the water storage tanks.
We are going to rebuild my DH's workshop, so he is ordering what he needs for that. 
He thinks he has settled on a pump for irrigation from the lake.....I think we should get 2.... He said he was hoping I would say that. Ordered drip tape. Installing misters on Thursday for Lettuce. We had salads out of the garden today! 
I bought some commercial stainless deep triple sinks, and sprayers, we are putting them out in my prep area, so I can wash veggies from the garden easier before packing and chilling. If the Texas Bakers Law passes, I'm gonna build me a commercial kitchen here and stop leasing space from some one else. I have hung onto my DS death benefits...life insurance settlement...and I think I am going to put the money into paying for the kitchen and outfitting it. He would love knowing it is going for something that means a lot to his mom. God I miss him.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - It is SO good to see you posting.  I hope you get your commercial kitchen and a little brass plaque dedicating it to your ds. (((Hugs))) I'm jealous that you are already getting salads from your gardens.

RF- thank you for all you do during emergencies in your area. We need more folks like you. I learn from all your posts, so if you haven't already done it, I'd like to see what all you had packed and prepped. If I ever get back down your way, I'd love to meet you and your lady friend. BTW, we had the same wind and pouring rain that you got - have a few more trees down or leaning further, and the lights flickered a few times, but stayed on.

I was splitting rounds out front of the house today when the UPS truck pulled in. I got the first of 2 cases of tuna today...the other one will probably be here tomorrow. Our delivery driver handed it to me saying, "Kinda heavy." Compared to the wood I'd been wrestling with, it was pretty light! Got a good load brought in and stacked behind the woodstove, as well as another stack alongside the hearth. With the weather we've been having lately, it's nice to have a good supply of dry wood inside. 

We had a fairly good break from the wind and rain today, so I tried to get as much done outside as I could. Along with splitting wood, I did a couple loads of whites in the wringer and hung them to dry by the stove, and spent quite a bit of time in the barn, scritching goat chins and playing with babies..

We have another set of twins tonight. My Oberhasli doe kidded with a doe and buck. That's 4 bucks to 2 does so far. One of her daughters is bagged up and looks to be going next. I wouldn't be surprised if we have more kids tomorrow. I just hope it goes well. I didn't really mean to let this doe or her sister kid this year, but they and the buck evidently had other plans.  They are pretty small, and I'm a little worried about them kidding. I'll be making trips to the barn tonight - really need to figure out how to hook up the CCTV for the barn. I have all the parts, but I have NO idea how to make it all work.

After watching Spring kid, I came in and set up the shoplights on my baker's rack. I finally got all my tomatoes under lights. Had to bury a few of them a little deeper as I let them get a little leggy before I got to the lights. Won't hurt them - they'll just have more area setting roots. I think I'm starting broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage and kohlrabi next. Time to get them growing and transplanted out. I love this time of year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Went on line tonight and ordered a solar radio, a couple more cans of powdered milk, and a few other preps from Emergency Essentials. Asked for unmarked boxes, too - hope they take note!

Checked the barn a few minutes ago - all moms and babies seem to be doing fine, and the doeling is lying down, chewing her cud. All eyes were on me, asking, "What now! You need to go to bed and let us sleep, woman!" I give up...at least for a few hours.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Went to Restaurant Supply, while out of town at Dr. office. Picked up 200lbs flour, 200lbs Cane Sugar, 50lbs Brown Sugar, 50 lbs Powdered Sugar, 100 lbs Butter Beans, 100 lbs Pinto, 100 lbs Navy beans,100 lbs Black Beans, 200 lbs Rice, 70 gallons cooking oil, 150lbs Lard, 100 lbs Salt, 20lbs Baking Powder, 50 lbs Baking Soda, 60 lbs Butter and big container of Black pepper, 5 -10 gal bottled water and 30 lbs of Milk Chocolate!!
Still need to make LDS order for grains, but most dry goods bought for now....with the exception of Corn Meal and Grits. ( I know, I know... it's a Southern thing!)
Popped in Liquor store, while there and bought an array of pints and half pints.
I will be re-packing most stuff in the next several days. I need the Big Mylar bags that are on order.
I am 'bought worn out after shopping, loading and unloading...I lifted all that stuff 4 times.... so far! Tomorrow...other than picking up loss leaders.......Garden with a purpose!!
MGM- Thanks for the((hugs)).....I NEEDED that!! If I am able to build it...it will absolutly be dedicated to his memory.
Well... gotta go....have water running in the garden.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> RF- thank you for all you do during emergencies in your area. We need more folks like you. I learn from all your posts, so if you haven't already done it, I'd like to see what all you had packed and prepped. If I ever get back down your way, I'd love to meet you and your lady friend. BTW, we had the same wind and pouring rain that you got - have a few more trees down or leaning further, and the lights flickered a few times, but stayed on.
> 
> - really need to figure out how to hook up the CCTV for the barn. I have all the parts, but I have NO idea how to make it all work.


MGM - here is what the pile of stuff looked like.. The shotgun and rifle would have gone into a hard sided case, if I would have been deployed down the hill for my emergency communications. The air tight mil-surplus metal case on the bottom of the pile, would not have been loaded up - it stays at home.

My emergency gear is all brightly colored, cause I want them to find me if something happens. That is why I threw a hunter safety orange jacket with everything else..

L to R - orange bag has binocs, 1st aid kit, clothing, food, and other items, center red bag is my VA travel bag w/ meds more food, etc.., and the red large backpack has sleeping bag, pads, tent, stove, food, cooking gear, etc.. The blue backpack has my laptop computer AC and DC power supplies, notebooks, offical forms, maps, and such.. The black bag on the chair has several hand held radios, extra batteries, chargers, etc..

I refuse to be cold and hungry - when working on a disaster..










Plus I don't go out on an emergency without these cards.. My State ID for Emergency Communications, and of course a copy of my CCW license..










Looking down at Humboldt Bay thru the trees along the road up the hill..










Also in reading about your goats, I thought that you might enjoy one of the neighbors signs up along the road.. One of these days I'll have my camera and will take a pic of a multiple goat pile-up when they get rambunctious around feeding time..










Your closed circuit camera for the barn - is it wired or wireless?? It should not be that difficult to hook up. PM me if you need help in how to get it running..

One of these days, if I ever get back up that way, I may have to stop by. I have many friends in the Puget Sound area that live on both sides.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep. Radiofish,and MGM ,you are definately in my top 5! (Zombie Invasion/TEOTWAWKI Team.):viking: WIHH post.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Went to Restaurant Supply, while out of town at Dr. office. Picked up 200lbs flour, 200lbs Cane Sugar, 50lbs Brown Sugar, 50 lbs Powdered Sugar, 100 lbs Butter Beans, 100 lbs Pinto, 100 lbs Navy beans,100 lbs Black Beans, 200 lbs Rice, 70 gallons cooking oil, 150lbs Lard, 100 lbs Salt, 20lbs Baking Powder, 50 lbs Baking Soda, 60 lbs Butter and big container of Black pepper, 5 -10 gal bottled water and 30 lbs of Milk Chocolate!!
> Still need to make LDS order for grains, but most dry goods bought for now....with the exception of Corn Meal and Grits. ( I know, I know... it's a Southern thing!)
> Popped in Liquor store, while there and bought an aray of pints and half pints.
> I will be re-packing most stuff in the next several days. I need the Big Mylar bags that are on order.
> ...


Just the thought of toting all of that, and cooling off my melted cc after buying it (unless you went all cash) is enough to wear me out, lol. Did you have a little of that liquor when you were finished?  Great job on the stocking up...I'm feeling the urge to make a Costco/United Grocers run now.




Texasdirtdigger said:


> Yep. Radiofish,and MGM ,you are definately in my top 5! (Zombie Invasion/TEOTWAWKI Team.):viking: WIHH post.


You made me blush!  Thank you for the vote of confidence.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RadioFish, you live in a beautiful area - loved both the view of the Bay and the neighbor's place. The sign is great - I need one - and I really, really like the barn. I have a thing for barns, take pics of them wherever I go. I got some good ones on my trip through Oregon, Smith Canyon and down into your area a few (more than a few now) years ago. Also got a good one of a windmill on the way to the beach out of Ferndale. You are more than welcome to drop by for coffee anytime you're in the area. 

Abby was looking at the pics with me - she wanted to know if that was the goat horde just visible in the goat crossing sign pic,up by the barn. Also said you need a few more remote controls, lol.  Looking at the pic of your gear, what kind of shotgun is that? It looks a lot like mine, but I bet yours is 12 guage, while mine is a 20g. I am seriously impressed - that is a pile of gear! About the CC system, I think it's wired, but I'm not even sure of that. It was given to me by my bff - it had been her exh's, who was either paranoid, or more likely, wanted a little advance warning if someone was coming while he molested their daughter. I truly hate that man. Anyway, she pulled it all out, but doesn't know any more about it than do I . I'll get the box out sometime in the next couple days and PM you with the info I can find...I'd appreciate ANY info you could give me. Thanks!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

We have another doeling! After I gave up and went to bed around 4am and shortly before Abby's first check around 6am, our little FF delivered a single LARGE kid. Unfortunately, she didn't seem to have a clue what to do with a baby. *HER* mother cleaned up the kid, and the new mom is trying to nurse off her mother.  Abby brought in the kid and fed a bottle of colostrum, then brought her in for feedings during the day. The last time she took her out, mom finally started paying attention to her and wanting her to nurse...hopefully, all will be well. We'll be keeping a close eye on mom and daughter (and grandma, too) to make sure everyone gets fed and cared for (and no moms are nursing off THEIR moms). So, the numbers are evening out at 4 bucklings, 3 doelings, and we are half done with kidding. I have an Alpine and a Nubian that are starting to udder up, but don't look like they are going any time soon, a LaMancha and the other OberMancha twin that are not even close, if bred at all. After 4 kiddings in 4 days, I'm ready for a few days without barn checks.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - That pic of one of the barns along the road does have some of the goats in the background. It is owned by another of the homesteading families up here. I was able to take a few pics that day without running off of the road while finding a safe place to pull out of the road - it is not very straight or level up here.

Another barn located lower down the hill, there are several of them up here..










If you have a VCR or a TV with an extra video input - using the standard TV/ Stereo RCA jacks (round ones that are color coded) then that would allow you to easily use a corded CCTV camera.. I use several of the B&W inexpensive corded cameras (came with 50 feet of cord on each of them with audio here, for recording when I am away from home.. They do come with a seperate power supply (wall wart type) at the non camera end of the cord.

You could do an Ebay search for corded B&W video cameras (with or without audio) in the 'Electronics' section for under $40.00 or so.. Or use the search phrase of 'Barn Cam' (camera) to see what is available out there. They will give you specs of the equipment, so you can learn the difference between the infra red B&W and the color/ wired and wireless systems.. One can go low budget, or they can spend like a 'drunken sailor' on sophisticated equipment to link up to a smart phone or a remote computer system.

Otherwise you would need a power source at the site for each remote camera, if it is a wireless system..

In the pile of stuff pics - that is a Remington 870 Fieldmaster 12 Gauge with a 3 inch magnum receiver shotgun.. I have a couple of them with the vent-rib field and short slug barrels in the factory hard cases,










The other rifle on the pile is actually a Squires-Bingham model M-16 chambered in .22LR, that wants to be like it's cousin an AR-15 in 5.56mm. Amazingly enough, it is the quietest weapon (by several dB) chambered in .22 LR, that I own. I have lets see --- 2 handguns and 5 rifles in .22 caliber (firing Short, Long, and Long Rifle shells in some of them)..

Now that I am finally home, I am preping for watching the front neighbors place and animals. But I get to sleep in my own bed every night, cook in my own kitchen, and there is no place like home!! Tomorrow I am cooking another batch of pulled pork in the crock pot, since I thawed out a pork roast. I'll do corned beef and cabbage this coming weekend..

Even with just dial-up internet.. I feel like I am in the breakdown lane with my emergency flashers on at 28.8 kbps, as the high speed internet folks go whizzing by. I did download two 8 GB USB memory sticks full of stuff (military manuals, music videos, and .pdf files) while i had access to high speed cable internet.. While I was house sitting down in the city - where they have stuff like street lights, sirens,and traffic noises..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Allergy time of year! So with all the nice coupons in the paper and sales at the stores, I have been stocking up as I travel around. A friend and I swap coupon left overs. Apparently, they done suffer from allergies like we do as all the Allegra and Zyrtec coupons were still there:bouncy:. I live on Zyrtec from now till "dry"....I have mold allergies. Now, if I could just get those allergy pills I have stored under my bed to feed themselves to me 2 hours before I wake up in the morning all would be perfect!

Hope to bucket up the 50# of flour I picked up last week and is still sitting in the doorway, if I can stand to look down long enough.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

This afternoon I'm canning ham recently bought at $1.39 a pound. I looked at all the dry beans in storage and decided they'd be better with
some ham and broth to flavor. corned beef is on sale locally at one store, I bought 2 and may go back for more to can up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well....DH could not stand it..... We took the BIG truck and trailer, went back to the restaurant supply and really loaded up. Got 1000 lbs Flour, 1000lbs Sugar,500lbs each Pinto, Butter Beans, Black Beans, Navy Beans, and Cranberry Beans, 500 lbs Rice, another 200lbs Salt. 200 lbs Potatos, 200 lbs Onions, 25 lbs Beets.
I ordered grains and seeds( oats, oat bran, groats,dark flax,pumpkin,sunflower,and sesame seeds today and a few things from Honeyville. I also placed another order on Amazon for clear jell, Cheddar Cheese powder,Buttermilk Powder, Sour Cream powder Powdered Butter, Citric Acid, Weston vac bags and 02 absorbers,gamma lids and more large Mylar bags Also ordered 25 lbs each Dried Cherries, Cranberries,Golden Raisins, Blueberries, and Dessicated Coconut.
We also went back to the liquor store and got more cases of barter hooch.
I ordered new 10 white 55 gal barrels and 6- 30 gals from U-line. This stuff won't be stored here.
I cashed in more store gift cards and got 30 cans of Salmon at local grocer.
I am going to place an order at the local Honey supplier, tomorrow( that we use at the kitchen) for our stores.
The last coffee shipment came from Amazon today. Hope they run it again.
I have some BOGO coupons for coffee I'm going to use.
I will be dehydrating the Potato's and Onions. Will work on loading both dehydrators after dinner to dry overnite. I have to work off the farm for a few hours tomorrow and will do my kitchen leavens scrounge! I will be re packaging this stuff day and night. 
This trip surprised me.....I did not realize DH was feeling so anxious... I knew he was aware.... but, just not so jittery about it. Our tax refund is evaporating!! I still need to enhance coffee and tea stores and I did not get corn meal or grits,yet!
After, I get all this put up, I am going to start working on all the freezers and canning up the meat, still have all those turkeys and many,many lbs of chicken to deal with.
Busy, busy, day, and it isn't over for me.....just yet. Still gotta spend some time out in the market garden, cook dinner and load the dehydrators. ONWARD!!!!

I'm back..Dh came in and took me to dinner.....he is slicing potato's for the dehydrators......told me to take the night off. 
Boy, Cliff. that is a great buy on the London Broils..... Good for you!! Wish we still had Food Lion stores.
I need to happen upon a really good meat sale soon.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Food Lion has London Broil on sale for 2.69 a pound, got a 150 pounds. Also got 80 lbs of rice, 10 lbs of pork loin and some other goodies. 
Guess I will be canning meat this weekend........


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RadioFish, dial-up vs street lights, sirens, and street noises...dial-up and quiet wins, hands down! I cheat, though - have HughesNet so I'm a lot faster than dial-up, but not DSL speed. I'm thinking about upgrading my cell phone to one of the 4G or similar, as long as I can tether it to my lap top for faster internet access, and getting rid of HughesNet. It goes out whenever it rains too hard, like a few minutes ago, and I HATE the FAP. I'll have to see what the policy is with US Cellular for internet use. Anyhoo...

UPS has been here 3 days running delivering cases of tuna and today my plants from Burpee. My honeyberries and fig arrived looking frost burnt. I expected dormant plants, but these are all leafed out and looking pretty sad. The 4" pots were very dry, too. I soaked them well, took pics to show how they arrived, and will be e-mailing the company. I hope they survive, but I'm sure this is going to set them back some. Since they are not dormant plants, I guess they'll join the other plants under the lights for a while until I think it's safe to plant them out.

I seeded pots and flats with cabbage, cauliflower, green and purple varieties of broccoli, purple and white kohlrabi, and brussels sprouts. I've never grow sprouts before, so I'm experimenting. I figure they probably taste like little cabbages? I'm growing a LOT of cabbage this year, planning to dehydrate a lot of it. Wish I liked sauerkraut, but I never acquired a taste for it (picky eater  ). I've gotten better, though - I hated broccoli when I was a kid (but loved cauliflower), and now I absolutely love it. There may be hope for me, lol!

I really thought I was going to get a break from kidding for a bit, but my does had other ideas. Ariel, the Nubian, and Kasie, the French Alpine, had been slightly uddered, but not looking ready for a while now, with Maggie, the LaMancha, barely having any udder showing at all. This morning when Abby went out to do chores and check on kids, she found Kasie drying off *triplets!*  All does, too, so we are now officially 6 to 4 does to bucks.  Looking at Ariel, she's now streaming goo, and Maggie's udder has filled overnight. Looks like we'll be on barn watch again tonight. The only one not showing signs of going soon now is the twin to our teen mother, who is now nursing her mother's kids and still neglecting her own daughter (and still nursing off her mother - grr). I'd love it if she wasn't pregnant, but our buck got the other doelings, and I doubt he missed her. 

I've been organizing the storage room and pantry today, and getting Abby to clean up after herself and do dishes. Having everything neat and tidy, to me, is an important prep. Not having to trip over anything in the dark (although we have flashlights next to the beds and by the doors), knowing where everything is located so I don't have to hunt in a crisis...plus I just function better in neat, un-cluttered surroundings. Right now, it's cluttered again, and I HAVE to get it cleaned up.

Tonight I gain a new DIL - watching the wedding on line at 8pm. I just called and left a message on Jon's cell wishing them well and sending my love. Shannon is a sweet young lady and they make such a good couple. Along with gaining a new DIL, I'm also getting another granddaughter, officially, now.  Grandkids are such a total blessing. I love them all. :happy:

eta: I missed the wedding! :sob: We were having a downpour, with all the problems that causes with HughesNet reception, I couldn't get the Flash Whatever 10.2 to load (had the next older edition and didn't realize it wasn't what I needed), and I just couldn't get the site to load. I sure hope they also got a tape. :Bawling:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Dang, girl! TDD, you make me feel like a slacker, lol. Have you thought about getting a grain mill and corn instead of cornmeal? Cornmeal is really expensive around here, but corn isn't (plus I can grow it myself, too). Are grits made from cornmeal or ground hominy?

eta: Just ran to the mailbox and found my seeds from Henry Fields AND my tomato seeds from www.wintersown.org. They had an offer where they would let you choose 6 tomato varieties and 4 alternates, for a double stanped SASE. That offer is down now, but they have one for free seeds, their choice, for the same double stamped SASE. What they sent me were 8 of the 10 varieties I listed, plus Mirasol Peppers and Toscano Basil. I chose mostly short season OP tomatoes - got Yellow Banana, Porter, New Yorker, Thessaloniki, Stupice, Mountain Princess, Manitoba, and Minskiy Rannij. Looks like I have more tomato seeds to plant tonight. :happy:


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Finally got around to canning some chicken! Been wanting to do it forever, finally bit the bullet yesterday. Canned up some turkey last year from the carcass, but wanted to try cooking down whole chickens and canning. All went well! Hoping to can up some beans next week


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Tried my hand at canning potatoes yesterday. I got a big bag for free last week. I'll be working on that some more today.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I am back to animal sitting for others.. I have the care of the neighbor's thundering herd amongst others.. Of course they live closest to the county road, so I actually do hear road noises up there - my place here is the last one in on a private road..

Reading of others activites this month make me feel like a slacker.. Hundreds of pounds of items?? My 1st thought would be - "Where would I put it all at??" Even with my allready having stuff in the outbuildings, where would it go?? The chest frrezer won't take another item, every cabinet is filled to the brim, and it has overflowed into my living spaces. I have many rubbermaid totes, 5 gallon buckets, and boxes stacked in more than one room, but at least I can see the floor and can easily navigate in the dark!

The flats of seedlings here are doing well, and the lights and heat mats are doing the young'uns good. The weather is going to be cold, rainy, with snow below 3,000 feet for this weekend.. They won't go outside into cold frames for at least another 5 to 6 weeks - it has snowed up here in early May in the past.. 

Oh I wanted to mention about the pics of the pile of my emergency gear.. That stuff along with 2 or 3 cases of bottled water will keep me almost self-sufficent for at least 10 to 14 days, before I would need to resupply/ come home for a short time.. Yes, I do have my own fluffy 2-ply TP stash in there also..

I keep hearing on the news of the emergency workers and folks working in the Japanese disaster areas, now 5 days into the crisis are cold and hungry having to eat MRE's, and going without critical items and equipment.. When I go into emergency worker mode, I do my very best as to not be a drain on the limited local resources, when being sent into a damaged area. I bring my own MRE's since it may not be possible to light up a small stove (gas leaks, fuel on water, etc..) to even boil water..

I need to think about putting some of my military style 'gas masks' and extra filters in with my gear. That is since I keep seeing the Japanese public on the noon TV news today wearing the N-95 style fiber respatory masks. I also need to pack a couple more pairs of footwear, since they are getting radioactive particles on their footwear, and they are having to surrender the contaminated items to authorities in a sealed ziploc..

It is suprising on how many folks do not think ahead about what is needed if they are stuck somewhere in a disaster area for a week or two?? Even when heading there to assist, after an emergency has been declared!! 

From my field work experiences in fisheries, we would be way out in the boonies for weeks at a time. So I learned about taking everything possible, if one is going to be at/ have access to a 'base camp' location.. With my leg injury, I now do my disaster service communications work at the HQ level, or from a fixed location such my home, at a Police or Fire Station/ Hospital/ or with a local government offical such as a Mayor or City Manager in their office (fixed or portable).

This weekend if time, animals, and the weather permit - I am going to see about putting a new handle on a 'Pulaski' or a type of a firefighting axe. I need another one for my set of tools that I keep in my vehicles. I have to shave down the head end of the closest handle match that I could find in Hickory, and that was for a double bit axe.. Plus I'll put on a rubber handle saver, as I do for all of my wooden handled tools..

Now I waiting to see what the President has to say about the "Crisis In Japan", supposedly at 12:30 pm PDT..

Oh MGM - it is not totally quiet up here.. I am 'directly' under the instrument landing flight path for the local airport. The FAA equipment is up here on the hill, so the pilots line up, and fly directly over the house about once every hour to hour and a half at less than 1,000 feet above the house. If outside I can look up and see the underside of the twin turboprop commerical aircraft/ and private planes..


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Trisha in Wa, I would love to hear how your potatoes turn out, I have at least 100lbs. from last falls harvest and would love to process some. Hope all goes well with this project. Thinking beans are next for me!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Most preps revolving around garden/orchard. Got all the trees dormant oil sprayed and,finally,pruned. Planted a sweet cherry,pie cherry, and red pear. Two blueberries. Pruned grapevines and fixed their wires. Got the orchard fenced and gate to bee yard in. Seems every year we get visiting cows and horses and they always stomp thru the orchard and on to the garden. No more.

Waiting on the electric co. to take down a huge maple in yard that is dead and would definitely take out our house not to mention everyones power on our road. Everytime the winds gets howling I get right worried! The mate to this tree came down several years ago in the night...silently. What a surprize we got in the morning. Our good neighbors came and helped us cut it up.

Moved the chicks down a level in the brooder. Watching the cow get a bigger belly daily. Due end of May. Grass is up and green so done feeding hay...they barely come up for a snickens of grain we feed nightly to keep them remembering where the barn is.

Planted peas, early potatoes, beets,carotts outside. Fall-planted garlic looking good. Greenhouse is bursting with plants now that I finally got all the tomatoes potted up...12 different kinds but did restrain myself to a dozen plants of each. Transplanted about 12 dozen cabbage but we grow them for several neighbors who can't find the varieties they like at Wally World. Plant both Red Rock and Tendersweet green. Plus napa. Onions have been pruned in the flat several times. Forsythia blooming and lilacs showing a haze of purple....this is why I love Missouri as compared to MI...BIL keeps reporting his latest snow storm and I know he has another 6 weeks before spring and mud start to arrive up there.

Not much storing up. Getting to know my Excalibur that you all convinced me to buy! Glad I sprung for it. Bought a chef's knife and now trying to learn how to use it without sacrificing any of my fingers.

Pa put the rotovator on the Kubota and worked up the garden. Before you know it we'll have to be mowing. Bees flying and all 9 colonies came thru the winter fine. He is planning on getting his observation hive going again this year...have it in our chicken house with tube leading outside. Sure is fascinating to watch. 

Clouding up so maybe we'll make a trip over to our Mennonite store. Have a couple of empty buckets to fill with rice. Plus oat groats. DEE


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Busy, busy, DEE! Every once in a while I start thinking about adding bees here. I am sure that honey helped save the life of one of my doe kids today.

We have kidded out 7 does in a week's time. Whew. I'm glad to be done with kids for a while. Still have one little yearling that I fear was bred, but doesn't appear to be due anytime soon, if she is. Ended up with 2 single bucklings from our 2 old ladies, which was fine. Maggie took both her kid and Ariel's, too, and we are milking Ariel (no kids on her). Milking everyone twice daily, even with kids on them, just to really challenge them to give their best before we sell most of them. We don't need 12 kids.

Abby found one of our doe kids wedged in between a couple hay bales (why DO they find any possible way to get into trouble), down, limp and cold, nearly dead. She brought her in, and we wrapped her up with a hot rice bag, cuddled her until she started to respond a bit, then placed a little honey in her mouth, to absorb some of the sugars through the mucous membranes. I was going to let her warm a while longer and then tube her, but I tried giving her a warm bottle first, and she sucked, so we skipped the tube! I really think the honey helped her turn the corner. Tonight, she is up and around, eating well, and I think she's gonna make it. Might be a bottle baby, though.

Got out in the garden and built another raised bed today, have it filled, but I may need to go back through and remove the grass from the dirt - found some crab grass/quack grass in there, and I don't want that growing in my beds! Started work on another raised bed next to it, but need to cut some boards before I build it. I'm about ready to plant potatoes, peas, onion seeds and carrots. I have flats of cole crops planted in the house, not up yet, and the tomatoes under the lights are getting their first sets of true leaves. Still have more seeds poking through every day, too. Seeded 12 more pots with the new tomato seeds I got the other day. The honeyberries from Burpee don't seem to be making a comeback - they look dead.  

RF, I don't think I'd like being under a flight pattern so much. We get helos up here during tourist and fire season, occasional military flights, and small planes that fly up the Toutle river - that's enough! We get a little highway noise, but with the river between us and the highway, it tends to all sound like river flowing to me. I could sure do without the motocross track they put in across the river, though - that's the noise that bothers me the most. I really like my quiet, when I can get it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Glad all your babies are doing well.
You have been a busy lady!!

You can only guess what I have been doing....Vac packing! 
One of my Amazon orders came yesterday.. that was fast... Weston bags arrived....just in time. Still waiting on large Mylar bags. 

My New White Storage Barrels are ready and waiting (I usually go for used ones - getting hard to find)... we will take the trailer and pick them up next week..also commercial jars are on a pallet and are waiting on the dock... so we will get them, as well.

For fun,( being sarcastic) I scrubbed the Border Collies, yesterday. The weather was warm.... water was COLD!! They were glad when it was over! !lol!! ( me, too!)

I spent about 3 hours picking Dandelions and cleaning them (ugh!), for jelly. ( that was my down time for the day!)

Garden is doing GREAT. Rain water catch system is starting to dwindle! We have only had 1/100th of an inch since our last ice storm. Due to the high winds and dry conditions, we have been experiencing, I have had to water, more than usual. I hope not to have to pump from the lake, until high summer.... we will see.
I am going to apply more staw for mulch to slow the evaporation. We did get the Lettuce Misters installed, Thursday.

Dehydrators are going 24/7 right now.

Dee - So glad you are enjoying the Excaliber....they are AWSOME. Sounds like you are a busy bee, too!!

Radiofish... You ARE the man! As MGM said.. Thank you , for all you do.
You put me in mind of my brother..... He is a card carrying MENSA member, and has always been intrigued by radios.. and weapons. He was in the Navy. He taught me to shoot.. when I was a wee little gal.( I also can use a sling shot, pretty good, thanks to him!

BTW - We would have never bought all those supplies.....if we did not have a SECURE place for it. 

I did go back and buy another 500lbs of flour and sugar... for use in my business... Sugar had increased $8 a bag, since Tuesday. Butter had gone up from $90 for 30lbs to $101 for the same. These supplies will be consumed very quickly... no need for special storage practices (WHEW!!)

I am working off the farm today (Wedding); Hubby has a BIG to-do list, Including firing up the tractor and bustin me up some more ground.

Water storage tanks, feed and straw will be here today.... we will be setting the tanks next week.... They are a bit too big for us to handle ... So, we have a couple of men coming to help out. Gravel and sand arrived and was staged, yesterday. 

Sure hope we get some rain. We have been tossing around the possibility of dropping in a well......Hope we don't have to do that ....just yet, since we are rebuilding DH shop and don't need or want that expense this year!


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Picked up some strawberry plants, raspberry & blueberry bushes today...yum!


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Canned 18 pints of pinto beans yesterday, to go with the chicken and stock I canned up Wed & Thurs. getting ready to clean & organize the pantry shelves for a place to put all these jars.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

DH got plowing done for me. We will be adding admendments and planting some time this next week. We are also going to borrow DB's tractor and plow in tandum.
Super Moon seems to have kicked up some strong gusting winds.....we had a leaner come down during the night... scared the beegeebers out of me! So, now, we have fire wood to deal with. ( That's a good thing......just not on the schedule, right now.)
Brought home my usual compost addings ( peels ,eggshells, etc) from kitchen.
Guys coming tomorrow to help set tanks and do a few other things. My plans are to pick up storage containers, jars, pack them, etc.
Dehydrators still going...... going to move them out doors... to dry the onions.
I am going to be in the land of Jelly for most of the week....stock getting low. Busy week ahead.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Once again, I come here for inspiration and end up tired out by all that y'all get done in a day! TDD, I envy you the water tanks...I have plenty of rain here, but STILL haven't bit the bullet and purchased the 1000 gallon tanks I'd like to have.

My little doeling that nearly died is doing so well now that you'd never know how close it was. She's taking the bottle and learning to hop out of the tote - I think tomorrow, she goes back to the barn. She can come n for feedings with Squawk, Abby's bottle baby.

Went to ds's wedding reception today, took my dd's. We stopped and bought some salmon and a few other frozen meats on the way home. Stopped at Goodwill for the 30% off sale, too, but didn't find much. Got a pair of jeans, a shirt and a pair of running shoes. I'll be glad when garage sales get started here - much better buys than Goodwill.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You know, MGM, I just feel the need to do EVERYTHING I can, as fast as I can, right now. My efforts are VERY deliberate, these days.

I have never required much sleep.... so, a normal day for me is at least 18 hrs.,easy. I do go full out most of the time, so do alot of others, here. Birds of a feather....

Remember, I get inspiration from YOU!!

Yeah, those are some good looking tanks. We are fortunate to have them...... We keep stepping up the size. Our summers are SOOOO hot here, water is watched carefully. I don't waste a drop! I need it all!! I started out with a few hot sauce barrels and it grew from there. 
As we rebuild DH shop, we will have all runoff directed into a dedicated tank - Via a new metal roof and gutter system... Oh! Happy day!! One less area I have to pump by hand!!
I am so glad that doeling is perking up! Hug Abby for me... She is a good little helper!
BTW - I am not in anyway trying to tell ya what to buy..... but, I have found that $$ spent on water tanks, will pay you back in food production.(especially, at today's prices) Just my 2 cents, nothing more intended!
Oh, and congrats on the points upgrade at work!! Good goin!! Oh, and the addition to your family!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yesterday we picked up the lumber and built another raised bed. This one will be for strawberries and blueberries. 

We spied out a spot for raspberries. We have friends (3 or 4 different ones) that will have starts to give out (red, yellow and purple!). Hope to be able to get a nice patch going with just a bit of labor and no money.

Today I hit the sales at the grocery store. 10 for $10 on mushrooms this week. 5 boxes when through the dehydrator. May grab a few more this week.

Roasts on sale for $2.59 a pound this week. Picked up 4 to go with the ones I bought a few months back that have been in the freezer. I plan to get it all canned up tomorrow...I have become addicted to ready-to-go home canned meats! DH likes how it makes the cheap meats taste great.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Today was another marathon of watching the neighbor's and being here with it raining and trying to snow.. The 1st day of spring right!! I awoke to an inch of snow on the ground here yesterday, and it is getting colder outside by the moment..

I was looking at the raised beds and counting how much steer and chicken manure needs to turned into the beds soon.. The strawberry plants came thru the winter, and show signs of wanting to produce already. I think that the cold snap may get them, along with some of my fruit trees that are in bloom at the moment.

Between trips up and down the private road while watching the neighbors (I am there 4 to 5 times a day - for the animals), I did get a chance to see in the Sunday newspaper what is on sale (loss leaders) at the grocery stores.. Tomorrow is a doctor day, so I will grab my checkbook when I go to town and get a few items. Yet where will I put them?? Seasonings and spices are 2 for 1 dollar, so I may grab some spices that I don't use very often and some that I use a lot - I noticed that I need some more cinnamon. I do have some CVS bonus bucks that I need to use in the next couple of weeks, so I'll stop there tomorrow.

MGM - yes having a plane go over once an hour or so isn't too bad, as long as they stay in the air!! When it gets soooo foggy here at 1,800 feet above mean sea level, it's then that I get worried when I hear a louder aircraft such as a US Coast Guard C-130 coming in for an instrument landing.. The neighbor's place where we had caught the trespassers, they had a private plane crash on the far side of the ridge before I moved up here. The family of the victims have put up a marker on the spot, and it is tough to get up there even on foot..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Big tanks going in this morn.! YAY!! Guys that are working for us, came by yesterday afternoon, to size up the task. They have already gathered up some tools and staged some equipt. I asked them if they would tackle the tree that came down....they said sure! I took them over to the big Elm that split during the last ice storm..they will fell and saw..... and stack!! ( They even have the saws!!) They will be here at first light.....I have some cinnamon rolls rising....to bribe them with.

I put a pork loin in a roaster, before I went to bed, so they will 
have pulled pork sandwiches, potato salad, the fixins and Iced Tea for lunch. Chocolate cake, but not until afternoon break.
These men are also helping DH redo his shop....so, I have to keep them fed and engerized. ( No slacking allowed around here!!)
I really wanted to try out the Solar Oven, but it is toooo windy! 

I am going to lay low on hauling in preps, while they are around......you know what I mean.
I do have to pick up a pallet of jars and the barrels....but, I can do that on the QT.

Feed store" forgot to load",( grrrrrrrr!) my dog food order, I have to go pick up some chow for them today.
After I get home, I have about 250 Tomato and 150 Pepper plants ready to go in the ground. I decided to get the plants out and I will work on jelly later this week.
Mylar Bags came in Saturday's mail.... I can get the re packing behind me.
Dehydrators are still going strong!!

If I get off of this computer, I can get a few batches of jelly going, before the rest of the house wakes up! I'll do that . now!.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, boy, snow on the first day of Spring. Better you than me, lol, RF. It's raining off and on here, but at least it's above freezing!

TDD - Mmmm. I'd be happy to work for cinnamon rolls, pulled pork sandwiches and chocolate cake.  So exciting to be getting those tanks in today. 

Jenn, I LOVE my raspberries...I have mostly reds, with a patch of golds I'm hoping will finally fruit this year. I have black caps I'm planning to try moving to the garden - they are fussy about moving, so I'll also try tip layering them into pots and move some of them that way.

I worked last night and had the opportunity to visit with a couple of my fellow prep-minded nurses. We were talking about BOB/GHBs, what to stock in them and why. Decided we need to get together outside of work and talk about some of our ideas. C and his wife are looking at how to run their well pump without the grid and so am I, so it would be good to brainstorm.

Stopped at Lowe's this morning after work, hoping to score some marked down lumber - forget that! They had all the lumber in big bundles with equally big prices on them. I did go ahead and pick up a few more seed packs while I was there. Turns out the seeds WERE on sale last week when I was there, just not marked BOGO. Not on sale this week, but for a bit over $3 including tax, I got a pack of Boston Marrow squash and one of mixed squash, all heirloom varieties, including Lakota. I'm concentrating on squash, potatoes, and other high nutrition, long storing produce, along with the usual garden goodies. I'm hoping to be able to bag some blooms so I can save seed, since I'll have more than one of each class of squash (mixta, maxima, etc).

I stopped at the transfer station on the way in and found a big rectangular wire basket and a 10' 4x4 pressure treated post with a small breaker box and a plug in mounted on it. I'm pretty sure I can find a use for all of those goodies. 

Came home and fed a bottle baby, woke Abby up so she could milk and feed the other bottle kid. Since I was up all night last night, I think I'm taking a nap next, and if weather permits, I'd like to get outside and work for a while.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Sounds like a pretty good score at the transfer station!!! WOW!! 
We don't have anything like that here.....wish we did ....I'd haunt it like crazy!

They had a great day working with the tanks....but, they are not done, just yet. ( If we only had rain in the forcast )

I ran all my pick up errands and got back just in time to serve them cake and cold milk. You should have seen the welcome looks and smiles!!
I decided to feed them here, rather than them leaving...and lolly gagging back in....maybe/maybe not on time. ( I won't have any of that!)
They are part of my DB construction crew... on loan to me, while he is recovering from an illlness. By the time I get thru with them....they will be begging to go back to work for him!! LOL!!
One of the guys, said he'd set and plumb my triple sink and sprayer.....YES!! They are eager to do whatever I need.... and I need alot!!
DB called me to make sure they were working hard for me " Are you kidding me.... they won't be here, if they don't work just as hard as, DH and I do!!" He got a big laugh... he knew the answer to that question!!

I got my tomato and potato plants in the ground and watered.

Couple of batches of jelly whipped up. Pickeling Beets in the morn, then more jam and jelly.
Still have about 50 lbs of Onions to dehydrate.

Chicken Enchilada's, Rice, Beans & Salsa, on the menu tomorrow.... Zuchinni muffins in the morning,warm blackberry cobbler and ice cream for afternoon break.

Calling it an early one tonight.....We are pooped......happy, but pooped!!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I had an unexpected break in spring preps when I contracted influenza A, and ended up hospitalized for four days. Never caught the flu before and so had never bothered to get the shots every fall. Too bad I didn't, it was preventable. This was about three days or so after my son was diagnosed with pneumonia so needless to say, the whole place went to pot!

I still have the "big urge" but must focus now on the vegetable starts. So far I have run almost 20 flats of annuals over to the greenhouse, and yesterday seeded 50 flats of veggies. I have four more big plants coming in the next two months. We're all nuts here because of course there's nothing but snow and ice on the ground and I don't expect to even see the dirt on my garden for another six weeks, lol

Going to work on convincing the spouse to erect the new greenhouse on the one ready spot we have. Has got to be done, and I need to figure out how to make it happen, period.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Pouncer, I'm so sorry to hear you managed to catch the flu - it's been a pretty nasty one this year. Arrived late and easily turns into pneumonia. We are finding at our hospital that the antibiotics we normally use on secondary bacterial infections (like pneumonia) are not working as well on this year's strain. We have a number of patients on our floor that are either confirmed Flu A or are in isolation until they go 24 hours with no fever and no Tylenol or other fever reducers.

TDD, at least you are just about ready for it to rain, now. How cool that your DB is lending you his crew...you are going to have all kinds of projects finished with a whole crew working for you. Can I borrow them when you've finished with them? LOL. I have a list a mile long of projects waiting for me, half finished, or in the dream stage. 

Actually, we pick up Abby's bf tomorrow morning at 11:00, so I'm getting a work "crew" for the next couple weeks. He is gung-ho to build me a deck, but I think we are going to finish the shed and get my greenhouse addition framed up! I'm gonna work that boy while he's here.  I'm willing to buy the lumber and whatever supplies, if he's willing to help me with the building - there are just a lot of projects that go much faster when you have some helping hands. We also need to clean out the last 2 stalls in the barn, and he's promised Abby he'll help her with that. 

I'm looking forward to having that well rotted compost from the deep bedding pack spread in my garden and a few other spots. The fresher stuff near the top will be spread on the fields and in the woods to continue building the soil and grass. It worked so well last year that we will do it again this year. I also want to try spraying raw milk on my fields as mpillow (I think) posted last year. I have my sprayer all ready, now I just need to separate the yearlings that are stealing milk from their mommas so I have enough for 2 bottle babies, the house, and spraying the pastures.

I tried to nap today, but just had too much running through my head to do it. I rested a while and that helped. We tackled goat chores this afternoon. All the baby bucks have been banded, save one that is purebred LaMancha and comes from such wonderful milking and championship lines that we have decided to leave him intact for now...possible jr herd sire, or maybe sell him. He would be a valuable addition to a breeding program. We also disbudded all 12 kids, copper bolused most of the herd, with the rest scheduled for tomorrow or Wednesday, wormed the goats, horse and alpaca, and Bo-Se'd the whole lot. Ran out of CDT vaccine, so I'll have to stop at the feed store on my way through town tomorrow and pick up a few vials. Hoof trimming is tomorrow evening or Wed, too. I really don't like disbudding kids (although it sure beats dehorning grown goats) - it took a toll on both Abby and I by the time we finished. We ended up pulling a pizza out of the freezer for supper.

My cole crop seeds I planted a few days ago are already sprouting! And I'm still seeing new tomato seeds popping up, nearly 3 weeks after I planted them. About the time I give up and think that must be all I'm getting, I find new babies.  If I get my greenhouse addition finished, I'll seed some long season toms like Brandywine, which I just can't seem to get a vine-ripened tomato off of normally.

Was just looking at the classifieds in the Sunday paper and found an ad offering 20 sheets of greenhouse glass, free. If they are still available, that would be a great score. It's too late to call tonight, or I'd have already jumped on it.

I think I'm a chicken. I passed probably 2 dozen possible sources for food grade plastic buckets and glass jars on the way home today, and couldn't work up my gumption to go ask at ANY of them.  What is the worst thing anyone can do, tell me no? So why do I put off asking? :shrug:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Glad you are getting a "hand" to help with all those big projects! Work him good and soundly! He will thank you for it someday!!

Oh, I don't have his full crew... just 4 guys, that perferred to be paid, rather than not. I plan to work them like.... Egyptian Stone Carvers, while I have the pleasure of their company!! ha! ha!! Some of his crew, wouldn't have been caught dead working on a farm...much less.... for a girl.....( whatever). DB is between contracts.... has a couple starting soon.... So, I made him an offer, to lend them to me ( if they were interested), Thankfully, they were.

My brothers trencher will be here today and it will be all hands on deck to get PVC run. They are also running elect. underground. AH, Yes!! SKILLED WORKERS with credintials!!!!) And, the luxury of DB's heavy equiptment....that happens to be idle right now!! HEE HEE!!! I feel like I won the Lotto!! This has never happened before!! It is always in use, somewhere around the country!

Pouncer, Sorry about the flu bug getting you! Glad you are on the mend.
BTW, my DB is just recovering from the Flu, he contracted, while in the hospital with Heart issues.....ooooooh man, He has been SICK with that stuff. DH, MIL and myself always get the shots...at least if we get it....it is supposed to be a lighter case. ( Lord forbid!) We just can't take the chance getting down with that nasty stuff. Told my bub to stay far away from me, until he recovers.

Still have to unload the pallet of commercial jars, I picked up yesterday.......They may stay in the trailer for a few more days....I tweaked my knee yesterday, and it is painful today. I have a brace on it... ice on and off. I will stay inside mostly today..... which really only means..... I won't go out and tromp in the plowed fields. Still gotta feed stocks and flocks, water, check seedlings, etc.
Have beets cooking now and will be doing a jelly throw down....all day.
I have a Wedding to cater Friday at the Ranch, and gotta start the prep for that. Also, doing the Wedding and Grooms cake.... I won't be looking up for a couple of days. So, my prepping for the week, is limited, all be it determined!!......duty calls.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Spent whole day running around after buying a used gas-mizer S-10 pickup; insurance,license, all that busywork. Fortunately I had spent Sunday afternoon weeding out DH's desk so knew where all the tax receipts were! Any heavy hauling we let a disabled neighbor do for us as he can always use the cash. Another neighbor runs a parts/salvage yard and sells a few nice vehicles on the side so we got a good bargin. We often take calves that need babying from his beef mamas. Says he's thinking of moving out to one of his ranch houses this year. That would be nice to have him around full-time. Noticed he had a sq. baler plus his big one so he'll do our fields with it this year. Far easier for us to handle than the big bales and think they waste less hay,too since we only have 3-4 cows here at a time anyhow.

Today no wind so plan to get the huge brush piles left from clearing lines for the new fences burned . Supposed to be warm but cloudy. I'll spend day transplanting tomatoes, peppers in the greenhouse. I always wonder how I'm gonna fill that 12x24' space and then it ends up bulging at the seams. Will plant out a dozen or so each of red and green cabbage, and broccoli and cauliflower plants as supposed to rain good part of this week. Weather still iffy so won't plant them all out yet. Ever noticed how your plants seem to shoot up when they've had a nice rain even though you've faithfully watered them from the well? 

Promised neighbor I'd bring some cabbage plants over and get them planted for her. They are older and not able to do much gardening but they can't give up entirely so I like to share plants with them. 

Went thru and cleared out the raspberry beds. Tidied up the few rose bushes I have, cut the butterfly bushes back and cleaned up the hosta beds(coming up quietly under the mulch). Daffodils,hyacinths,forsythia,lilacs,wild plums blooming...spring in the Ozarks is grand! Sad when I hear about some of you still getting snow....that's why we moved south from MI and have never regreted it. DEE


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahahaha!! Had two more workers show up today.... Hummmmm.....Checked with my Bub, they were legit. One guy did ask, if meals REALLY were included. LOL!!!!!
Tanks are set and PVC ran and buried. They did a fantastic job. Still working on elect.
They did some escavation and started the foundation forms for the shop make over.
Lumber, tyvek, etc was delivered, roofing will be here soon....no hurry....45mph winds are not condusive to installing metal roofs! They, brought a scissor lift in with the trencher!! Still can't believe, I am getting to use the equipment!! Fuel is costing a small fortune, AYE!!!
Got the jars unloaded, but knee is keeping me down more today, than I like. Couple batches of Jelly jarred.
Grilling Burgers tomorrow. Biscuits/Sausage and gravy for am break....Strawberry/ Banana Pie in the afternoon.
Have to work at Kitchen to make and decorate cakes.....Hopefully, I can stand long enough do it. Owwwwwie...... it hurts.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - I can relate on your knee pains, I have a mangled leg/ knee and walk with a cane.. I prefer using ice on the knee to taking another one of those darned pain pills!!

Well the sun is out here for once when I came home from town, and I went for a walk and saw more of the local wildlife. Lots of quail, and even the squirrels are taking advantage of the break in the storms.. Some of the fruit trees are in bloom, and there is a possibility of some more snow this weekend above 2,500 feet - I'm at 1,800 feet in elevation. I also escaped from Michigan, but it snows here so seldom, and it doesn't linger with sub-zero temps like in Michigan..

The flats of starts are doing well and I need to get out the 4 inch pots and do some transplanting in the near future. I need to get ready for turning the raised beds, and adding manure to them. Yet the starts won't go outside for another 6 weeks of so, but it beats paying those outrageous prices for those handy 6 packs of veggie starts..

I did not find many bargains at the end of this weeks sales, so I'll check tomorrow when I go to town and see what new sales have started with loss leaders that I can use/ have room for.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dh said they got a good amount done today outside. He looks TIRED! I had to be at the Commercial Kitchen to do my baking. I went there about 1 a.m.. .. I have to use it when no one else is there cooking-heating it up and creating humidity. Other cooks come and go 24/7 there, so it can be a tad tricky, when I am trying to control the enviroment. Got both cakes baked and in chiller.... Grooms cake is frosted and ready....Brides cake is dirty iced, it won't take too much longer. 3-4hours.( fingers crossed) I brought egg shells home for compost pile......peelings tomorrow.
I'm doing the cooking, too. So, I gotta get rolling on the veggie prep and meat. Not eating until late Fri eveing... I have a bit of wiggle room.

I have been icing my knee non-stop.....it is still just killing me! Day and night!! Lots of swelling. ( whimper). I just don't have time for an injury, and, I can't seem to find a spot that gives me relief.( more whimpering).

Dh said while they were having lunch, one of the guys popped up with his burger and drink in hand, and said " I'm going to go run the tractor and tiller thru that patch of ground Ms. Anne wants done up ." ****** Somebody PINCH me!!*****He spread the compost, too!! (ON HIS OWN LUNCH TIME)
These men are eating machines!! There was not a lick of pie left after their last break. And, not a scrap of biscuits/ sausage and gravy. They are drinking 5 gal of iced tea a day! And about 10 gal of iced water. 
I told them, as long as they keep the work pace up, I'd let them off at 4p.m. everyday. Traffic here can be a beatdown.....plus it gives them a bit of day, to do things for themselves and family. They seem to get what I am driving at.....the schedule is going good, so far. ( That is usually about the time, we call it a day, and come in, anyway.)
DH said that as soon as they get the cement poured tomorrow, he is going to put a couple of the guys on the tree detail, and get that project rolling. He wants a new wood shed..... with a roof to match his shop, Let the construction begin!! We have scraps to make that out of!! Maybe some roof and decking work on the work shop....winds turning some lighter. 
I have been wanting and outdoor shower, for sometime.....I think I am going to get it...and I think it is supposed to be a surprise.....I saw a drain being put in and framing around it...... and I know I smelled the destinct scent of Redwood Shhhhhhhh!!!
PVC ran to garden prep area, sinks in the next few days!!
Cinnamon rolls again in the a.m. ( special request), Chicken and dressing, early peas, mashed potatoes, candied carrots yeast rolls. Jalapeno Brownies for afternoon snack.
Hate to break it to them.... but Friday.....they are getting deli cold cuts and such....I gotta work. I'll leave em a cake. Sorry guys....... I make it up to you next week!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - I feel for you!! 
With having several metal pins in my leg and a bad knee, I can tell you when it is gonna rain/ and stop.. 
I also bake things, but not on the scale that you are doing!!!!

I awoke this morning around sunrise to another batch of 'sissy snow', as my friends call it.. About an inch and a half of the evil white stuff, and of course the world dumbest deer were browsing near the house. 

It has been alternating between raining and snowing here this morning, with a huge storm coming onshore at the moment. There are predictions with maybe a week to 10 days of heavy rains. Last night we had Gale Force winds along the coast, but the commercial power and landline phones remained in service. The local rivers and streams are rising fast, with monitoring of the flows started. If it keeps up like this, there is a distinct possibility of flooding and landslides, depending on the weather. On my scanner radio, the County Public Works road crews are currently busy clearing multiple roads of trees and small slides.The Weather Channel has on their maps today, predictions of snow to the coastal hills here on the West Coast. Oh Goodie, but at least I don't have to go to town till Monday of next week.

This morning I have made my first mix of a batch of bread dough (enough for 5 or 6 loaves) and it is doing the 1st rise, so I will bake several loaves of bread/ rolls today. I like to use a 50/ 50 mix of white and whole wheat flour for my basic dough..Then to pull out a 'new' home canned jar of strawberry preserves to go along with the real butter on warm bread.. I have a feeling that today I will not be going farther than the wood pile, which is located outside the front door...

It is almost 12 noon, and it is trying to snow outside again.. It's a good day to have a wood stove, and lots of firewood!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OOOOWH!! This things has a hold on me, I can't sleep, lay, sit, stand....my back is starting to spasm. my hip is aching....and my mood can't be very good!
I have gotta make it thru this Wedding... I have a contract with them. And another reception on Sunday....I'd like to keep the money..I use it for prepping.
I have been taking some ibuprofen in a suspension....I don't usually take any kind of meds...I have a tender tummy. But, I don't seem to be getting much relief no matter what I do.
I did get a batch of Cob Jelly done today....I owe SpringValley jelly!! It seems to be taking it's time jelling....hopefully it will. Sure tastes good!!
Cakes are are ready to be delivered and I got a huge amount of prep done for the meal.
DH and company got cement poured for foundation and a few other things seem to be in progress. ( wood shed for sure) As promised, there was much sawing and dismantleing of that big tree that fell. They are also eyeing a VERY old and VERY big Willow, that is starting to look a bit worse for wear....he may go in the fireplace, as well.
Those are 3 very big trees, if we can get them dried.... we will have next winter's wood waiting. The summers here are quite hot, wood tends to dry pretty quickly!! 
As predicted... DH and the worker bees, have an assortment of Deli Meats and cheese and the fixins for lunch tomorrow. They do have homemade rolls to eat them on, homemade pickles, peppers and relish. Hot Yeast Rolls and Jelly for a.m., Banana nut Cake for p.m......Best that is gonna happen!!
I let the crew skeedattle a little early today. They have been working their buns off. (tossing out a little good will)...most of all..I wanted to lay down and it be quiet. (more whimpering)
We still have no mention of rain in our forecast.......But, there are two big beautifiul tanks ....just awaiting.. for April showers.
I think DH and they are working on something or another to set the pumps in - on, for the lake irrigation. Our dock was never rebuilt after the Hurricane last year, so I think that is in the gang plan, as well. Also. some of the retaining wall left us. We have large-LARGE rocks we are going to try to use as a buffer. ...I am so relieved to be getting just a smattering of projects off of our plate.....It seems like a real life Miracle.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DS had his first appointment for his braces today. Paid for them in cash verses going on a payment plan....which means I didn't add to our debt (which is just our mortgage). Also means if something happens to DH's job we don't have to worry about not being able to keep up on payments....how would they re-po braces?

Since I was in town, I picked up 12# of strawberries Aldi's had on sale (I've been wanting to go and get them all week, but didn't want to spend all that gas for just 12# of strawberries). They aren't the ripest most tasty strawberries I've ever had, but they are cooking up nice. I made a pie for tonight, have 5 pt of jam cooling, and will put up 5 more pounds as caned whole strawberries later this evening. That leave 2# for fresh eating.

Cashing in our Christmas present from my parents this weekend. They are taking the kids and dog and putting DH and I up in the hotel we spent our first married night in 17 1/2 yrs ago (about 3 miles from their home). It may not seem too much like a prep....but it will be a nice re-bonding time, time to unwind and plan our what we want to do next, and will put us in a big city....which means more possibilities to price and window shop. 

We are also planning to find a range that has handguns to rent/tryout this weekend. I have "apprehensions" with hand guns (I'll shoot/buy long guns with no difficulty). DH is gently trying to get me comfortable with them so he can get one (or two.....everything needs a friend of their own kind). He's gotten 3 in my hand in the past 18 months (a major step for me) and had even gotten me to squeeze off about 5 rounds (I didn't like it!). But, I promise to keep trying ( and admit it here so I can't back out on him - accountability).


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I finally ordered a crank up, solar powered, battery operated weather radio that also will charge cell phones. It only weighs 2 lbs so it will be easy to add to the grab and go bag. I got it from Sportsman's Guide and it was less than $50.00. It is one of those things that we have been saying that we need but just never had the extra money but sold a calf so we are using the money for prep items.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Off to deliver Wedding and Grooms cakes to the Ranch, and get the Prime Rib rockin. I'll be out of pocket ALL the day long and well into the night.
DH has a plan to get a hard start on re-roofing part of the shop, while the concrete is curing on the other side. He is going to assign a couple of guys to re-grade, and re - pier, re-build the dock. I convinced him we should go ahead with that... while we have the equipt, man-power and dry conditions. The stairs down to it, need some adjusting, as well. Although, I am still praying for rain to fill those tanks....This really needs to be fixed before it gets worse. Hurricane Hermine left it in a mess for us. 10.5 inches of rain, in one day.. will and did wash out some major stuff!!

The felled trees are still being whittled and stacked.

My Bub is driving up to check it all out..and I'm sure.....do some( boss), stuff, in my absence.

My knee is still screaming loud and clear....pray for me. Today is gonna be a loo loo!:viking:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - I will light a candle for you, at the shrine of 'painful knees'. 

The heavy rains here today are playing havoc with my mangled leg/ knee and have me looking at my bottles of physician prescribed pain medications, yet I save them as a "last resort". Some of them leave me like 'Homer Simpson' - with my head tilted, drooling, staring at the wall, while muttering "doughnuts". I am lucky to be able to operate a TV remote control, while using some of those heavy duty meds!!!!

Ohio Dreamer - have you tried a Browning Buckmark semi-auto pistol chambered in .22LR?? Everyone that I have let shoot mine (with a 6 inch heavy bull barrel and adjustable target sights), swears that they want one.. My two nephews wanted me to give them mine, after they had been target shooting with it..

Since the weather is sooooo nasty outside today, I am going thru some of my metal (military surplus larger ammo cans) emergency kits. I am rotating out the older MRE's with the latest couple of cases, that I recently acquired. The older MRE's will go into my more portable grab and go kits, since I use them on a regular basis during my travels... I use those larger metal ammo cans, just in case there is a major earthquake, and the house or an outbuilding collapses.. They should be able to stand up to being buried in a collapsed structure, and would be able to be retrieved after digging in the rubble. Those 20mm or larger ammo cans are air and water tight, but I tend to wrap items in zip-loc bags inside those cans/ just in case they are punctured or the seals fail.

Plus I need to swap out some canned goods such as soups, chili, corned beef hash, and such that are stored in those, for the most recently purchased on sale items.. I'll check to make sure that the flashlights/ batteries/ portable radios and electronic items in each container are functional - nothing is worse than needing a flashlight in a dark emergency, and finding it is dead as a doornail.

Yesterday's baking went well, and I finished up before we lost commercial power last night due to the Gale Force Winds, and heavy rains.. I guess that a tree came down on the power lines somewhere. Yet today the power is back on, and the oil lamps have been refilled, candles are in place, and my 12 VDC power systems for my ham radios are all ready for the next commercial power outage.. The local rivers are almost up to the 'flood watch' stages from all of the recent rains, so the local hams may be called out to assist with another emergency caused by mother nature this weekend..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank You RF. I cannot BELIEVE it is still so painful!! I did not think I was going to make it, a few times, I had to stand the entire 20 hr. day!! I am usually a pretty tough cookie... but this is making me hurt all over. Unrelenting deep aching, stiffness and swelling. I could barely raise it enough to get out of the car, it had stiffened up on me so.

I cannot even imagine, the pain you must endure. And, I do appreciate your empathy. 

Kinda wishin for some of those Homer Simpson drugs, at this point!! Guess I'll go swig some more liquid ibuprophen.

I am off today and DH is going to an auction....I had looked forward to going.....but, I think not!! I am going to ice, ice, ice. I have a reception to do tomorrow and I know I will be standing for 7-8 hours solid.

I had hoped to make abit of headway on my drygoods repackaging, but I think I'll leave it until next week.

I just looked at the Weather Channel, you guys really are getting hammered, aren't ya?
We are still very warm 86F, DRY and windy. This is going to be our dryest March on record.
Sounds like it is a good time to do that spring ammo cleaning and rotation!!

I guess construction projects went as planned Friday. It was far after dark, when I got home and DH was already sleeping. They will be back Monday.
DH must have gone to ACE Hardware, yesterday..... I saw 4 packages of Lantern wicks on the counter. Can't have too many of those!!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I think I have a plan for the large greenhouse, at long last. The obvious location that does not require moving my garden or wood framed greenhouse. Power not too far away, it's just the gas line that will be an issue-500 feet so not sure about that yet. I do plan on putting in a multi fuel stove though, so I won't be dependent on natural gas forever.

Behind the barn I have a cleared area for a small working arena-its about 100 by 100. Native ground, which contains a lot of clay but at least the grade is mostly okay and all I'd need to do is bring in many loads of gravel. The new house is 24x60, with eight foot vertical side walls-perfect for all the veggies I hope to start. Besides, putting it there leaves me plenty of room for raised beds elsewhere


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey look! My avatar is working, yay! That is my wood framed greenhouse, it is 16x28


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Ohio Dreamer - have you tried a Browning Buckmark semi-auto pistol chambered in .22LR?? Everyone that I have let shoot mine (with a 6 inch heavy bull barrel and adjustable target sights), swears that they want one.. My two nephews wanted me to give them mine, after they had been target shooting with it..


I am not familiar with that one....will have to look (I love Browning long guns, but they are usually our of our price range). We are looking at having our first handgun be a .22LR. We are currently leaning towards the Walther P22 as I like how it fit my hand or a Ruger SR9C (more likely to be #2 handgun as it doesn't fall in the .22 LR bracket).

I shot the S&W M&P 9mm this weekend. I handled S&W self-defence and didn't like the feel of it in my hand (I described it as felt like I was holding a gun made of Legos), so we went with the other one. I was more comfortable with it, be decided I really HATE an inside range. (I ended up in double ear protection).

I was disappointed with my ability to hit the target like I wanted. I was consistently 3-4" below where I was aiming. We assume it's trigger pull and "bracing" for the kick. We have a police officer that belong to our range that has a gun shop out of his house. He does CCW classes at our range. We are going to see if he will allow us to hire him for a 1 hour tutoring session with me on a handgun. DH has some training from the military, but is far from able to help me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

OMGoodness, TDD, you have been so busy! I'm so sorry to hear your knee is giving you fits...while mine isn't nearly as bad as RF's, I have one bum knee, too, from too many skate races in my teens, and I feel your pain. Wish I could ship you some rx meds for it...that losing my license and getting arrested for it kinda gets in the way of helping ya out there.  I sure hope you are feeling better soon. Can you get off it for a while now that the wedding and reception are out of the way? What do you have planned for your work crew for this week?

RF - your bread sounds sooo good! I love a thick slice of warm, fresh bread with real butter (none of that fake stuff for me) and jam. Yummy! We've had a few gully-washers here today, but nothing like your weather lately. All the streams are inside the banks at the moment.

Jen - I have a S&W Sigma 9mm, and I have to say, I don't like the trigger pull or handgrip on it. I have trouble hitting the broad side of the barn from the inside with it. I also have a Cobra Shadow .38 revolver, and I like shooting it MUCH better. It is just so much more comfortable in my hand, the trigger pull is a lot less, although sufficient, and I'm a lot more accurate with it. Keep trying different handguns until you find the one that "clicks" with you. 

Abby has her young man here now, and he is a sweetie. I had my worries (okay, still have some, but that's cause I'm a MOM), about how it would be to have him here. They've "dated" for 3 years without every having met face to face - webcams and constantly being on the phone or computer isn't the same as meeting in real life. But, things are going quite well - she's deliriously happy, and he seems equally so. He's very polite, gotta love that Tennessee accent and the "yes, ma'am, no, ma'am" stuff.  He's willing to help with whatever I ask him to try his hand to...I have working flush toilets again, lol. Turns out they were easy fixes - after I had done the change out of the innards, the round plastic piece that keeps some of the water from flushing down (low flow toilets, ugh), was keeping ALL the water from draining into the bowl. Anyhoo, I have toilets you don't have to flush with a bucket anymore. He's trying to get my kitchen faucet changed out, too, but I'm running into plumbing issues with the shutoffs, so it's another trip to Lowe's in my future.

When we went to Portland to pick up Donavan from the airport, we stopped at Costco and 2 Goodwills. At Costco, I bought myself a nice Buck filet knife and a 3 pack of printer ink so I can print out more of the on-line info I've been wanting to save...emergency how-to stuff. I also caved and bought myself a 5# bag of mixed fingerling potatoes, white, blue, red, and maybe yellow, too. I'm going to plant them. They were a little spendy, but if they grow well, I'll never have to buy seed for them again.

At Goodwill(s), I found a Jansport backpack (the hiking type with a frame), 14 canning jars, several cookbooks, and a Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook, as well as more board games, some window sheers for the garden, and some sheets, among other goodies. I also replaced my well worn loveseat with a different one. It looked a little funny riding on top the SUV on the way home, especially when we went sightseeing along the way. That Clampett clan's got nuttin' on me! 

I am sad to say that our little doeling didn't make it after all. She was doing so well, considering, but she just didn't have the bounce and vitality (or the strength in her legs) that the other kids have, and day before yesterday, Abby found her down just the way she was the first time. This time we couldn't revive her.  The good news is that Squawk is doing great, and Don has taken a fancy to her. He's feeding her all her bottles and she follows him like a puppy. It is so cute!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awwww! So sorry the little one did not pull thru. I had visions of her running amuck thru your house! Dog gone it!!
Big Laugh...I compare myself to the Clampitt Clan, all the time. You never know what I am going to drag up.LOL! There were 3 sheets of 3/4 ply that some one had "lost", laying on the highway.....I almost wrecked my car ( yes, I was in the car, not one of our trucks), trying to gather it up, in 35mph winds. The whole time I was double dog daring, anyone else to beat me to them!!! SCORE!!!! 
I honestly have not seen the outdoor projects, in the daylight, for the last 3 days...... Dh said they are going well.... I'll take his word for it.
Our weather has "cooled" in to the lower 40's at night, misty....but still no rain.
Today is going to be a no-walk day for me......because, I honestly can't. I'll just have to spend it on bookwork, proposals, planning, etc. I keep trying to tuff it out....but, the constant pain is all I can stand.
I have been limping so bad, that one of my Border Collies, is trying to "herd" me thru the house. LOL!!! It's is amazing, how they sense, when something is not "right." ( Wish he could carry me!!)

I shoot a sigma, (amoung others), takes a bit of getting used to....but, they are not bad once you get the feel down.

Since it's chilly and damp outdoors,the guys are getting a big Beef Roast,with potatos, carrots, onions, yummy gravy. Corn, Green Beans and cheddar biscuits. Pecan Pie for the afternoon, and an assortment of walnut, cranberry, blueberry,strawberry sweetbreads... that are in the freezer this morn. The rest, I can throw most of it in the oven and forget it. ( Notice that they don't get dessert, until later in the day?)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Just reading what all you're accomplishing makes me tired!!! I've been planting seeds inside and have tomatoes up. I don't have grow lights so things tend to get leggy. Some years it works and some it doesn't. Still I have to try. Planted cabbage, roma tomatoes & onions yesterday.

Lately I've been doing lists of what needs to be purchased and things that need to be done. Sometimes I need to step back and do serious "thinking" rather than doing.

I'd think a trip to the doctor for your knee would be in order sooner than later. If it requires medical intervention the sooner you take care of it the sooner you'll be back on your feet. I think an important prep is to try to stay on top of medical issues asap.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good time to remind folks that a pair of crutches is a good prep item. Anne, what exactly did you do to tweak your knee? This has been going on for long enough that I agree with Ann - you need to seek medical care. This is me with my RN hat on saying it.

Found a hole in my preps today and need to do something about it, pronto. I think Abby may be coming down with strep throat. My older dd, Kait was with us Tuesday on the airport run and again over the weekend, and I think she may have been contagious on Tuesday...was on antibiotics, but maybe not long enough. Now Abby's running a temp, has swollen lymph nodes and a sore throat with a few white patches on it.  If I had the rapid strep screen tests, I'd be able to save a trip to town to the doctor to get her checked out and know whether it's bacterial or just a virus. Don't want to start her on antibiotics unnecessarily.

Woke up with a bad migraine this morning myself, took my Maxalt for it and feel a lot better, but still dull and washed out feeling. Need to get up and finish the laundry, though - need to empty the wringer washer and fill with rainwater to rinse the white towels, get them spun out and hung on the racks by the fire. Donavan split a bunch more firewood for us today and brought it in - even built the fire in the woodstove this morning. Not bad for a rookie.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW! You guys/gals are amazing!

I was able to score a couple of old (and working) cream separators for my goats. Put in some posts and fencing for the goat pasture. Been organizing 6 gallon buckets in barn. Bought some reloading supplies. Put in a new Ham radio station. Don't have everything hooked up yet. I am completely rebuilding an old tube type Heathkit (SB101)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...et=a.1552980833456.2071143.1503227193&theater

Wow guys, keep it up!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah....I'm going to have to go to Dr....It is no better at all....it's been a week.
I actually spent several hours trying to make an appointment yesterday.....The soonest is April 26, at this point. I'm still searching.
Not really sure...exactly how I aggrivated my knee. It kinda started with a back spasm, from all the heavy lifting I was doing. I think....You know me... I don't slow down for much.( maybe not a good quality.) All I know, is that I am pretty miserable. No, on second thought...I am really miserable. It feels like every nerve ending in my body is running thru that area!!
I did not walk out to see for myself, but Dh says things are progressing well on the projects. I think I am going to have to hand the month-end over to him, looks like I am sidelined.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had my annual exam yesterday, oh joy!! Have my blood work and my mammogram scheduled for next week, hopefully everything comes out ok so I can continue on with life!!!
Planning on putting a case goods order together for one of our local stores, need to inventory the food storage to see what is missing, DD almost died this weekend we were out of cocoa!!!!LOL


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Maybe you should take your knee to the ER. That's an awful long time to wait when you're in so much pain.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I am not familiar with that one....will have to look (I love Browning long guns, but they are usually our of our price range). We are looking at having our first handgun be a .22LR. We are currently leaning towards the Walther P22 as I like how it fit my hand or a Ruger SR9C (more likely to be #2 handgun as it doesn't fall in the .22 LR bracket).
> 
> I shot the S&W M&P 9mm this weekend. I handled S&W self-defence and didn't like the feel of it in my hand (I described it as felt like I was holding a gun made of Legos), so we went with the other one. I was more comfortable with it, be decided I really HATE an inside range. (I ended up in double ear protection).
> 
> I was disappointed with my ability to hit the target like I wanted. I was consistently 3-4" below where I was aiming. We assume it's trigger pull and "bracing" for the kick. We have a police officer that belong to our range that has a gun shop out of his house. He does CCW classes at our range. We are going to see if he will allow us to hire him for a 1 hour tutoring session with me on a handgun. DH has some training from the military, but is far from able to help me. I'll keep trying.


Ohio dreamer - here is a target that I got from the indoor shooting range, that my family in Detroit goes to.. Shoot at the center, and where your round lands consistantly - will show what your potential problem could be.. Or you could adjust your aim just a bit higher, so you can hit the center of the target..










I don't have a Walther P-22, but I do have A Walther P-99 and a couple of Walther P-38 9mm parabellum semi-auto pistols. A Walther P-22 costs about the same as a Browning Buckmark, from the prices that I have seen lately..

Well the rains have stopped for the time being, and the sun is actually out today. Of course, everything is still dripping wet. So I'll do my maintenance on vehicles as far as checking fluid levels, and starting them up and let them run for a while. That and I will be bringing lots more firewood to the front porch, since the wood stove has been used frequently. It is 27 steps from the front porch to the woodshed door one way - times who knows how many trips.. By the time I am done, I am sure that my injured leg/ knee will be telling me that it has been way too many.. Then several ice packs and pain meds may be on my schedule, for this evening. 

TDD - hope that your knee is not hurting as much.. I need to make my next appointment with my VA Neurologist for May. My VA doctor (that is only in at Ft. Miley for 1/2 day a month) is currently out on maternity leave, with her 1st child. For almost a year now, she has had me being a 'guinea pig' with trying (for me) new non-narcotic neurological medications, to try and control my nerve damage pains (Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy) or as they call it now - "Complex Regional Pain Syndrome".

The fruit trees are starting to bloom, some hopefully we won't have a freeze or more snow. I would like to have more apples this year, since I have only a few jars of applesauce left..

Some of the seedlings are ready to go from 6 packs, and be transplanted into 4 inch square pots. I need to see if I have enough potting soil and B-1, before I start that project. As soon as it begins to dry out, I will be turning the raised beds and getting them in shape for planting.

Space Cowboy - It is good to hear that others are still using vacuum tube Heathkit amateur radio gear! Currently I have in Heathkit Green - a HW-16 CW Novice transciever with the HG-10B external VFO, a SB-200 HF amplifier, and a HW-8 solid state CW QRP rig.
Otherwise most of vacuum tube ham radios here now are Drake gear (TR-3, TR-4, Drake B-Line Twins T-4XB/ R4-B) with some Collins receivers R-388 and R-390A.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks radiofish!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

radiofish said:


> Space Cowboy - It is good to hear that others are still using vacuum tube Heathkit amateur radio gear! Currently I have in Heathkit Green - a HW-16 CW Novice transciever with the HG-10B external VFO, a SB-200 HF amplifier, and a HW-8 solid state CW QRP rig.
> Otherwise most of vacuum tube ham radios here now are Drake gear (TR-3, TR-4, Drake B-Line Twins T-4XB/ R4-B) with some Collins receivers R-388 and R-390A.


Wow, all cool rigs! I've had a drake and a Collins or two, but many years ago. Especially like the SB200. My brother is in the Bay area and he is rebuilding an SB100. We hope to be able to contact each other directly.
BTW, do you go tot the Palo Alto VA? My dad goes there all the time. I been there a time or two with him, nice place.

SC


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ohio dreamer, you're welcome.. I hope that helps you become a more proficient shooter!

Space Cowboy - nope, I go down to the San Francisco VA Medical Center (Ft. Miley) at the South edge of the Golden Gate. It's located off of Clement Street, not to far from the Presidio.

As I posted in another thread, just after I posted above, I had received a phone call that our major North - South coastal route U.S. Hwy 101, is now closed South of here due to an emergency. It seems that a major land slide came down and covered the road. The California Highway Patrol is predicting a 2 week closure. That means a major detour of a few hundred miles, since there are no alternate parallel routes, up here along the coast.

So I have 5 VHF/ UHF radios and scanners going at the moment listening to the radio traffic, between all of the different public agencies involved..

Space Cowboy, I also have some solid state rigs such as a couple Drake TR-7's, a Swan SS-200, an Atlas 210-X, and an Alinco DX-70TH HF rigs.. I just happen to like the older radios, and it may be due to my being a ham now for 34 years. 

Luckily I haven't been activated by the Office of Emergency Services (yet), because of the road closure/ land slide... Just a heads up phone call from my contact person that is above me, in the Disaster Worker pecking order..

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_17734220

The California Highway Patrol estimates both directions of traffic on U.S. Highway 101 in Southern Humboldt will be closed for an estimated two weeks.

CHP Officer Len Johnson said the freeway appears to have buckled 50 feet in both directions from where the mud slide occurred at about 9:20 a.m. today, about one mile north of Dean Creek and five miles north of Garberville.

"It's a mess," Johnson said.

CHP is advising motorists to take the long way around via State Route 299 to Interstate 5 to State Route 20, as county roads have also been impacted by the rain. That detour is also the only one available for big rigs, according to CHP.

Johnson said the slide was likely caused by the 7 inches of rain the area has received in the last month.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

So far this month, I've planted 4 raspberry bushes, 4 apple, 4 peach, & 4 pear trees, and got all my garden plants started early under lights (darn those peppers are hard to get started!) This week the incubator spit out 20 RIR chicks and 18 BR turkey eggs went in afterwards. I've been improving my cardiovascular health by walking the hills several times this week looking for new calves...so far we are 10 for 10 on healthy angus births with 14 still to go (YEAH!) The new pyr has acclimated well and roves all over the farm and seems very alert and protective; my banties and extra turkeys have been out since he arrived free-ranging and we haven't had a loss yet. (That's a real record!) I've put together a box of 7 days of meals that I can assemble and cook without electricity, and now begun on longer term storage and the building up of a pantry. I've assembled menus ideas that cover 3 months without repeating meals, so now I'm buying for the year when I buy cangoods, ect. I also started on the real long-term that includes buying wheat berries. I've been experimenting with grinding the hard white & the hard red wheat (we like the hard white better, I think). The ancient antique I've been grinding with is about to be put back in storage and my electric grinder will arrive any day now. (Bought used on ebay) I feel like I'm making good progress heading into garden season. It's been a busy month.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*LISTEN TO YOUR BODY[/B...... 

Been in hospital since Monday.... infection in knee..... still the size of a melon.
Home today.... not really in any less pain..

Stubborn is as stubborn does......my fault for not addressing it sooner.*


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD, glad your home! Trying to determine when to go and when to stay home is always a problem with me, too. I'm always afraid I'm crying wolf, and there is nothing really wrong. Please take it easy and let yourself heal up.

Planted about 30' of potatoes today. Have more cut to go in the ground.....need to find a spot for them amid the landscaping.

I'm loving elderberry! DH has been sick since the end of last week. I started "getting it" yesterday. I, for the first time, thought of elderberry in time. I've been taking it for a bit more the 24 hrs now and other then a headache feel very close to normal (no comments from the peanut gallery!). Going to keep my eyes open for more elderberry deals and if we ever get off this city lot, see about planting a black elderberry bush.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Jen.
I'm usually as healthy as a horse... always have been... except a bit of tummy trouble.
Imagine my surprise....I have never in my life been admitted to a hospital.
I was starting to feel discomfort in my chest......scared the beejeebers outta me. Everything cardiac wise, checked out fine....my chloesterol is Dr.s quote " Gorgeous". I have no predespositions.....They think I had just reached my tipping point on pain, and anxiety was building up.
I found out Morphine(sp) DOES NOT work on me, and I don't like being in a hospital.
Glad to be home...... but out of commission for a bit.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Keeping up with medical, dental, etc. is an important prep. Of course, you can't anticipate infections or other emergencies but we can and should keep up-to-date with regular checkups and following through on advice. Like losing weight - I need to lose 10 lbs. Eating properly. Exercising. Just generally doing what we can to stay healthy. SHTF those who are in good shape will fair much better than those of us who are not regardless of our preps.


----------

